# Cactus Acres - 3 Nubian does due Feb 19-26



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Putting these in a separate waiting thread, as my title wasn't too descriptive and I probably started it too early anyway.

So my first doe due is Molly, who is due Feb 19. Only eleven more days left until her due date. She is still so darn tiny in the udder, and confirmed pregnant via blood test. She is getting slightly more bulge to her udder, with a little discharge (enough to make hay or other debris stick to it from time to time). She is still jumping up on their hay feeder, the little turkey. 

Next due is Bree, the big blond doe. She is round, and toddling around at this point, much like she did last year. She is 12 days out from her due date. I have had to separate her from my younger girls, as she is a bit of a bossy herd queen. I didn't want her hurting the other girls or their babies. She seems happy with this arrangement. They share a fenceline, so that helps. She is the queen of moaners. She gets into grunting competitions with anyone else that dares to groan out loud. Yes, she is a tad bit dramatic. 

Last is Silvie, who is due Feb 26. She is filling up well, in my not so experienced opinion, for a first freshener. Been getting an udder since Christmas. Wish her sister (Molly) would take note. She too has been getting stuff stuck to her backside, mostly due to the late-pregnancy gaping that the does tend to get. 

All seem to have a strong preference for hay right now over their grain. Part of the plus to separating the big girl from the younger two, is that I can let them have their feed out without someone pushing the others off the feed.

Also seen are barn helpers like the barn cats, myself (I was not having a good hair day with the wind like it was here, so I put on the hood of my coat to keep it under control), and my eight year old, Wesley. He was taking pictures for me too with my good camera while I did chores, and then I sent him climbing over fences to help take care of bree (only gate to her area is through the boy's pen, and I wasn't sending a human kid in there).


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow your Molly looks almost identical to my daughters doe Ava! Ava is due this Friday! Good luck with your girls, they're beautiful!!

Ewe Crazy Acres
www.ewecrazyacres.com


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

happy kidding


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Got my Foscam camera set up today! Had to get a 14dbi antenna that was on a 3meter cable, and ran it out through the wall of my barn, but so far I am getting excellent footage. 

Now to mount the antenna to the exterior of the barn, and mount my battery-powered motion detecting lights in the milk room (my parents got me a pair of those for my birthday last month, so I will have light in the milk room until I am able to run power down to the barn this summer).


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Molly is such a cutie. She is sort of skittish with my kids, or at least my boys (my daughter is the oldest, and more predictable in her movements), but she is a lovebug to me. 

Here is a picture down into one of the stalls where we will put the girls closer to kidding. That is Shady boy in that picture, and a Christmas light that I have hung up in the barn for lighting.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

This is Ava!! And I also just set up my cameras for kidding lol good luck! Hope all goes smooth!








Ewe Crazy Acres
www.ewecrazyacres.com


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Last year I lost so much sleep to the audio baby monitor thanks to Bree and her dramatic breathing. I can view the camera on my iPad, so I can plug that in next to my bed and check in every so often. I still have the audio monitor, but it is much less disturbing to them to keep an eye out this way.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Molly and Ava do look a lot alike, only that mine are prissy and rarely set foot out in the snow. They wait for me to sweep or shovel the snow out from in front of the barn before going out.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hahaha that's too funny! I think all my animals would starve if they held out for the snow to be moved! I go out with the garden tractor and make them patches so they don't drag their bellies, but we get 3 foot dumps of snow sometimes! I guess it's different for them to if they're born and raised around deep snow! Geez even my new registered bottle baby is handling the snow like a champ lol 
This is Bilbo, he generally wears a coat, but it was +2 out so he was giving his fur some sun lol








Ewe Crazy Acres
www.ewecrazyacres.com


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

So cute! Yeah, we get decent snows from time to time, but they don't tolerate walking out in it. I hve walked out many times after a snow, to a pristinely undisturbed bank of snow at the front of the barn, and girls peeking their heads out looking for the bringer of the food. I use a push broom to move much of it away from the barn.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

This is what the two younger girls are doing right now. Silvie is using her sister as a pillow. Goofy girls.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Awe! I can't wait for Ava and Jill to kid! I've been chomping at the bit for like two weeks now! Friday can't come fast enough lol

Ewe Crazy Acres
www.ewecrazyacres.com


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Eight days for Molly, nine for Bree, and fifteen for Silvie! 

Been keeping myself busy, helping my dad remodel their bathroom and changing vehicle oil for him (dad had discs in his neck fused eight-ish years ago, and is going to need it re-done it appears, so he is FINALLY stepping back and letting other people do the work). I'd rather change oil and work on building projects than clean house any day of the week. Two out of three vehicles have their oil changed, and I am going to do the third today. Had my eight year old human helping yesterday, climbing under there to help loosen the protective panel that limits access to the oil drain on my parents' Santa Fe. He was also able to help me get the drain plug on my truck tightened back down better than I had it, and I had it pretty tight. My other boy, and my daughter, are NOT mechanically inclined (my older son finds it scary to be climbing around under cars and trucks). Much like my husband, quite honestly. So my dad and I are making sure that we take my youngest in hand when it comes to teaching him how to build stuff and work on vehicles. I am still learning myself, but I am fairly mechanically inclined, and good at construction already. My husband, well, he has strengths in other areas, but vehicle maintenance and construction are not on that list. Luckily I enjoy doing those things. 

Anything to distract me from "The Wait." So nervous with two first fresheners here. Bree birthed here last year.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Haha I'm the same way... Just not with mechanics, I LOVE to build things though, or clean pens, or clean the barn... Basically anything OTHER than being stuck in the house cleaning all day! My hubby is a heavy duty mechanic, so he does all that, I make sure the children and animals are all alive and well lol all three kids like different things. Daughter is my clone when it comes to likes, dislikes, pretty much life I guess. My middle son is into anything his dad is, so mechanical... My youngest son, well he is a wild card, he likes to quad like he's a knievel and love the animals... But doesn't care to work on either, given the opportunity he would love to play on his DS all day, unfortunately I won't let him lol

Ewe Crazy Acres
www.ewecrazyacres.com


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

My dad took pictures of me and Wesley working on his vehicle. Still have to finish the third car, as one of them got Purolator brand oil filters last time, and those don't have the grippy textured bottom like Fram filters. I had a tough time getting it on tight enough on the vehicle in the pictures, so I suggested we wait until we could get a Fram filter (which we picked up last night). 

My spouse is NOT mechanically inclined, so it is up to me to teach this little guy how to do stuff like this. He and I disagree on the definition of "overbuilt" as well. Since his definition of "overbuilt" led to loose trim flopping in a winter storm the winter after the barn was built, I think I will stick to my definition and add more siding screws. I learned building from my dad, who built their previous home when I was a teenager (only things he didn't do himself on that house were dig the footings, and put in the heating and air). I was home-schooled, and would get done quickly and go help dad build the house as often as possible. I learned a lot of this stuff then. Which also means I need to be the one who needs to teach this kid to build and work on things.

Girls are starting to get more mucus. Noticed creamy, white-to-clear mucus on Bree. Still waiting on Molly's udder to make its grand entrance.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

That's awesome!! I will be forever grateful that we bought a 1/4 and moved our family out of town! They have so many life skills it's amazing! My ten year old daughter had to help untangle a Nigerian kid last year, my hands were to big to go in, she was so nervous, but we took our time, and she got it done... I never cried when I have birth to my children, but that amazing accomplishment had me sobbing like a baby lol. We also like to repurpose things, it really gets everyone using their imaginations! 
I think my sons Nigerian doe is in the very early stages of labor, but Ava looks like she will be stickin it out a little longer!

Ewe Crazy Acres
www.ewecrazyacres.com


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes, living out of town is awesome for kids. Two of mine are on the autism spectrum, but all are very high functioning. My daughter is lead for her section in band (trombone, with the other players being boys in her section), is super responsible, and is raising rabbits for 4-h; my older son is an animal lover and bug lover, so his two 4-h projects are chickens and entomology. He is raising mealworms for the entomology part, so he can feed them to his chickens! He will be getting his chicks soon for that. It is nice to not worry about them just heading out the door and playing outside. My youngest wants to do goats and sheep for 4-H (he'd like to do horses, but we aren't at that point yet,as much as I would love to be).

When we first moved out here, I was driving back up the driveway, and I swore it looked like the intro to the Little House On The Prairie tv show, where they are running through the grass. My youngest was romping around out in the grass, just 4 years old at the time. 

Yay to being closer to delivery! As I said on your thread, I am seriously side-eyeing my weather forecast. If Bree delivers like she did last year, she will go a couple days before her due date. We have snow and a significant drop in temps expected Monday and Tuesday (her due date is Friday).


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hopefully it isn't too cold by Friday!!

Ewe Crazy Acres
www.ewecrazyacres.com


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

One very notable change here is that Bree is seriously on a short fuse with everybody. Anyone rubs against her fence, and she is there nipping at ears. Good thing I separated her and the two others about a week (or more) ago. She is more comfy laying out in the sun than anything, and I expect she has twins or more in there.

All of them are slowing down, except for Molly. She is the annoyingly-perky-skinny-but-pregnant-yoga-lady-who-makes-you-want-to-shove-a-Twinkie-in-her-mouth kind of pregnant goat. She is SLOWLY adding an udder, and is energetic as all get out.

They are all dry and itchy. Bree has shortened patches of hair on her sides where she can reach with her mouth. I cannot see any pests, and I am waiting for a call back from the vet on what I should do for them this close to delivery. Not sure if I should treat it like lice, even though I cannot see any, or if I should treat it like a mineral deficiency (they got copper prior to breeding, and selenium gel 2-3 weeks ago), or if it is just pregnant girls being uncomfortable. They get ACV in their water 1xday.


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

Cactus_Acres said:


> All of them are slowing down, except for Molly. She is the annoyingly-perky-skinny-but-pregnant-yoga-lady-who-makes-you-want-to-shove-a-Twinkie-in-her-mouth kind of pregnant goat. .


Hahaha. I'm glad we all hate that lady!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Lol love it ^^^^


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

4 days for Molly, 5 for Bree, and 11 for Silvie now. 

I am up and keep on trying to peek at them via the camera, but it keeps freezing up tonight. 

Expecting a dramatic temp drop starting today. Going from highs in the 50-60s, to highs in the 20-30s for the next three days. Bree had hers last year two days prior to her due date, as a snow storm was moving in. 

Having to lock Bree in the barn at night. She was trying to sleep out in the small outdoor pen off of the stall I put her in, so I started locking her in as of last night. Shady Boy has been banished to the pasture that has a shelter in it, to allow the girls unpestered use of the stalls in the barn. Keeping Moly and Silvie together for emotional support. They sleep yin-yang style most nights, curled up together. Neither is at all agressive towards the other, so this works.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Adding pictures of the girls from today. Seems my connectivity issues with the camera out in the barn may have been due to my spouse using up bandwidth trying to load computer games onto his new gaming computer from his Steam account. Grrrr, streams a lot better now, but he had better not try to load games on wifi again while preggos are on camera. He hooked it up directly to our modem now, so it isn't hogging the wifi.

Molly, due in 4 days, is getting pinker and puffier around her vulva. Udder is SLOW to do anything development-wise. Still perky, but ligs are getting softer and more spread out. She and Silvie were butting heads earlier, something I hadn't seen them do in a while.

Bree, due in 5 days, is mucousy off and on, and her temper is short. She is also really "flaggy" with her tail right now. Her udder isn't really increasing in size, but I will look back at her pics from last year to see if she bagged up hard ahead of time or not. You can see the areas where she has been biting at her belly on both sides (the hair is short there). I didn't hear back from the vet on Friday, so I will try again on Monday to see if she can give me pointers. I will also check with some folks I know locally about the vet situation (see if they recommend someone else, as I don't always get called back). I wasn't sure if dusting her was the way to go, given that the girls are so close to delivery.

Silvie is bagging up well. When she was younger we were worried that she might have an extra orifice due to the way dirt was collecting around her teat(s), but now I am thinking that was just excess skin. Silvie's vulva is more elongated and sitting lower than her sister's, and has been looser looking for a while.

I trimmed their feet pretty well about 4 weeks ago, but no one is really wearing them down, so everyone needs trims. But I don't want to do that right now since they are due so soon. Bree is being too cautious about jumping up on anything anyway, so getting her on the stand (she WON'T let you mess with her much anywhere else) would not be advisable. Molly would be about the only one that isn't too big in the belly to stand comfortably on the stand (still just jumping up on the concrete blocks outside the barn like it is no biggie, and she was rearing up to head-butt play with her sister).


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I swear, Silvie's udder is bigger than any of those pictures make her look. She has plenty of stretchy skin on her udder too, it is nowhere near tight.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

So, any day now, girls. 

I hooked up the baby monitor too, as I had a rough night of sleep last night (stomach woes), and I am worried that I will sleep too soundly tonight. Got 2-3 hours of sleep, max. 

Bree was up and down a lot last night. Her udder right now looks like her pictures from last year when I took some two days before she delivered. I didn't take any the day of. I will do that this year.

Molly seems to be losing her ligs, but is still peppy. Udder is coming in very slowly,very.

Silvie still has 9 days, and I am sure she is ready to be done with this.

Thank goodness I can view my camera on my iPad, so all I have to do is open the app to check on them.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ugh that would be so nice to have a camera installed so you can just look at it instead of going out in the cold and checking. I need one of those . My doe is really close and I'm thinking tonight or tomorrow for her.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Yeah, it is nice. Especially since the weather here went from unseasonably high temps (50s, 60s, even toying with the 70s), to the teens and 20s in the past week. We had near blizzard conditions earlier.

I dared my doe to have her babies then, as just before it unexpectedly swept in, I made a 25-30 mile trip into town to get my son his chicks for his 4-H project (my middle son, not the one pictured earlier). Got home safe and sound with six Pullets for him, but no baby goats or impending babies. Even folks at the feed store were saying this weather should do it, as we had decent barometric pressure changes.

Gosh, Bree is giving it her all, grunting out there. She does it even when not pregnant when she lays down, but she really lays it on thick in later pregnancy. I posted audio of it last year, and it sounded positively creepy. She is a drama queen. Other two aren't making a peep. They are quiet as can be, and only feet away from her (and closer to my monitor). I hear her noise and expect her to be pushing something out of her back end, but nope, she may very well be laying down and chewing on hay.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Today may be the day for Bree. She is acting off, primarily standing with her feet up on some concrete blocks. I saw her mucus plug today too. Creamy, gooey white thing. Didn't see it last year. Her udder is not tight, but she waited until after last year, as I recall. She looks slightly more puffy back there, and appears to be contracting. I am finally seeing what I think is kid movement. Lots of stretching her right hind leg (seems she gets some nerve irritation during pregnancy on that leg, but doing it very frequently right now). Going to take the kidding kit down to the barn and change out her bedding.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Any news?? Ava went FIVE DAYS to her 150 days!! She had a single buckling today at noon!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Good luck. Crossing my fingers for pink!


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Bree had twin does!

A black, tan, and white flashy doeling, and a blond and white flashy doeling.

I had to help out #1, only went in wrist deep (managed it with gloved hands). #2 came shooting out, quite literally.

Like last year, she is totally enamored with her kids. I am going to go out shortly and make sure they get to nurse. She keeps wanting to lick them, which means that they cannot always get back by her udder. The blond is really persistent. 

Bree's udder was never tight, is still a bit loose right now.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on the kids


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks. 

I looked closer at the dark doeling, and she appears to be black/grey roaning and white, not a black and tan with white.

I thought Bree had passed all of her placenta earlier, so I kinda freaked out a little when I went out to set up a tarp across the gate to the stall (to keep in heat), and saw Bree laying, in the mostly dark, with a puddle behind her.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats on two doelings!! I hope I'm that blessed when mine kid


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Beautiful doelings - I sure hope that doe fairy isn't all worn out by the time mine kid.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Based on her behavior, i would guess that Molly is going to kid today. Ligs appear to be gone, tail is arched strangely, and she has little interest in food. 

Bree ate the middle out of my tape measure today. Those ones you get at the average craft store for sewing? She took 2-3 inches out of the middle of it. I was using it to get a weight estimate on her (170lbs, Really??????). Set it down to grab something else, and she chewed it in half. I am about to give her some Banamine, since she seems to be a little uncomfortable and isn't eating a whole lot. Drank well last night, but her usually piggy self isn't pigging as much on grain or hay. Going to get a temp too and give her B vitamins.

Either those kids are keeping her drained, or Bree isn't making much milk this go round yet. The girls are constantly nursing, and have a vigorous suck. Her udder is pretty dang floppy right now too, so they have gotten out all the milk that was already in her udder for sure.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

pictures from today.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats on your new babies , they are beautiful  Pretty colorful !
Good luck with the rest of your kiddings !


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Molly has done it! Like I predicted, a single kid. She has a buckling. He is black and white flashy little thing. However, he does NOT have the tan belly and legs that his parents have, nor does he have their frosted ears and muzzle. So solid black ears.

I went out there to check on everybody, bottle in hand to supplement Bree's girls, and I thought I heard some earlier labor pushes over the baby monitor. I get out there, and this little guy is hanging halfway out of Molly. Set down my coat and the bottle (darn it, going to have to heat up another one now, and the nipple was too heavy a flow anyway), and plop he goes onto the thick bed of straw Molly was wisely birthing on. She was standing, BTW. First standing birth here. Bree always lays down. Anyway, I figured I would update. Out to go take pics with the camera and give Molly some molasses water.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Molly and her buckling! Hope her udder fills in. If it doesn't, I have milk on hand now to supplement until it does. Her teats still need to fill in, big time, but baby boy seems to be getting ahold of them just fine.

This time I will wait to post until the photos have finished loading.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations Molly , you go girl ! 
They love to surprise us , lol.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm glad she did, because I have been nervous as heck, knowing in the back of my head that she had to be carrying a single, and worrying about her as a first time mom that she might have too big a baby. It was less stress than me hovering through all of her labor and worrying the whole time! The person from whom I got Bree was over here between 10-1030, and I suspected Molly was in labor then, but there was no discharge and no imminent, red flashy light signs saying she was definitely having her baby then. I think she had him by 1230 at the latest.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww , I LOVE HIS MARKINGS !! I have does and a buck with the frosted white ears and seeing the solid black ears is gorgeous  He is adorable , lol.
Nice looking parents too


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats!!! Very handsome boy! 
Still waiting on my girls


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Still waiting on Silvie. Though I am thinking today or tomorrow may be the day. She is losing her mucus plug, and, well, the pictures speak for themselves in regards to her udder.

So to start off - Molly is still smallish in the udder, but getting bigger. Teats were definitely bigger today. I had to do the three-fingered milking on her, but I got almost three cups out of her, and I didn't completely drain her (wanted to leave some for her boy). He seems to nurse off either teat, so good there. I milked her only after I felt her udder, and realized that while it was small, it was feeling a little tight. Now her teats can sort of jiggle when she walks, so I am sure that she feels better being less full. Boy is pooping and peeing, so I assume he is getting his fill.

Speaking of her little guy, today was the first day that the weather was good enough to let the kids outside. I could never get pictures of him in the stall that did him justice, thanks to my flash glossing him up and making him look weird. He is an energetic, goofy little thing. He is going to get himself into trouble, as he likes to burrow under things like tarps, and his momma's hay. He is so cute with those solid black ears and muzzle. 

I am trying to decide if his front legs are bowed or not. He runs just fine, just not sure if he is slightly bowed or if it is me.

Then we come to the Silvie udder pictures. That thing is scary, it is so big for a first time girl. She looks puffy around her teats, but when I touched her teat earlier to check for swelling, milk is just ready to squirt out pretty darn easily. She is losing her mucus plug at this time, so I am guessing babies will be here today or tomorrow. Today is the only nice day in our forecast. I cleaned out the stall Molly had been using, and have moved Molly and her boy out into the 12x12 section of the barn (only fault with this section is the lack of gate), and put Silvie in the 6x12 stall. At least now I can see Silvie on the barncam.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

won't be long now


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Now, pictures of Bree and crew.

Bree developed some pustules above her vulva, between her vulva and anus. Vet has swabbed and cultured them, just waiting for results. In the mean time, I am supposed to clean it with either surgical scrub or chlorhexidine, and coat it with triple antibiotic ointment. Molly has like very little, if any, discharge, and Bree's back end looks like a big mess. Normal?

So aside from Bree's gross back end (and lop-sided udder, she is a little congested on the left or the kids are being picky about which side they nurse), they are a cute bunch.

No names yet. Thinking Buttercup for the blond. Just so I can say "suck it up, Buttercup" when she gets vocal. She is the energetic one in that twin pair. She is constantly bouncing. Today I cleaned the old straw out of Bree's stall, and she was climbing the mountain of old straw. And bouncing off the ramp. And climbing on my lap. And constantly getting into mischief. 

The darker girl, not sure what to call her. She is a sweet little thing, a little less energy than her sister, but super cute. 

Both girls are mouthing, if not swallowing, their momma's hay.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Silvie had triplets at about 630 this morning. Rough delivery, small triplet doeling presenting with head, no legs, and her average size sister tries to come at the same time, also presenting with head first, no legs. I have never dealt in a birth like this, so I took her to the vet. I assumed first triplet was dead, vet even thought so at first. Rubbed her, and she is Barely hanging on here. Her eyes and gums are bloodshot, face is swollen, but she does squall.

It was a two doe, one buck batch. Either black, tan, and paint (the girls), and black, grey, and paint (buck).


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations ! Oh wow , prayers the little girl hangs in there , she sure had a rough time coming into the world ! How is she doing ?
How is Silvie ?


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

While I am waiting for tiny girl's colostrum to warm up, here are some pictures of the kids: 

I was surprised to get that one doeling that has a crooked blaze face, and bold tan striping on her face. The dam is grey/black/roan and tan, with white paint markings (anybody who knows Nubians want to help here with the terms for their coloring?), and the sire is black and tan with white paint markings, but neither have anything other than a 1-2 inch "eyebrow". Faint ones at that on both. You really cannot see Silvie's without looking very closely. So out pops this doeling with a pink nose and bold stripes down her face. 

The boy is the super colorful black and white kid with a blaze down his face. Very flashy little thing.

The tiny girl, she is black and tan too, with some white flecked throughout. Her ribs are SO narrow compared to the others. She is just so darn tiny compared to her robust siblings. She is trying to stand, and has done it a few times. Admittedly, my house has some NOT so goat friendly flooring in it. 

Ugh, I am tired. 

Total for this kidding season:
4 does, 2 bucks.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Silvie's back end looks ouchy. Of course, three kids and two different people reaching up in you at different times will do that.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Aww the babies are so cute!! Poor Sylvie, she does look sore. Congrats on more does than bucks


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Congrats! They're gorgeous! Good luck with the little dumplin


----------

